# je suis choquée...



## kikine (24 Octobre 2022)

salut
il y a 1h environ, comme tout le monde est vacances ici, donc rythme cool... je suis encore en chemise de nuit (pour vous dire) bref mes filles ayant mangé bien avant moi je décide me faire un sandwich dans mon lit devant mon film d'horreur (non je ne les regarde pas le soir ) bref...

confortablement installée et ayant la bouche pleine ça toque à la porte, pfff je saute de mon lit, descend les escaliers ça toque encore... je me trouve devant la porte et là, la porte s'ouvre avant que je la touche...!!
oui, oui vous avez bien lu, une dame avec un accent étranger en face de moi balbutie mon adresse et mon nom devant mes yeux écarquillés devant tant de culot... mon cerveau hésitant entre lui claquer la porte au nez, ou pousser une énorme gueulante sur la politesse.. je vois le chat de la voisine qui, lui aussi décide de prendre ses aises  (nan mais ils sont sérieux là??? du coup je me dis que l'option claquer la porte n'est plus valable ne voulant surtout pas faire de mal a c'te pov bête toute adorable 🥺)
j'entame donc une gymnastique pour repousser les avances de la bête insistante tout en réfléchissant a comment j'allais envoyer bouler pas très diplomatiquement cette dame ô combien impolie.... 🤔😜

et là elle me sort au milieu de son blabla vous êtes bien assistante maternelle ???
alors là la moutarde m'est franchement montée au nez !! et je la coupe (avec toujours la jambe poilue levée le chat essayant toujours d'entrée dans ma demeure visiblement très convoitée 😂)
"nan mais en fait vous vous prenez pour qui pour entrer chez les gens comme ça ?? nan mais désolée de vous déranger.. nan mais je m'en tape de vos excuses d'ou vous entrer chez les gens comme ça?? partez immédiatement! je refuse catégoriquement de travailler pour des gens comme vous qui n'ont aucun savoir vivre ni éducation!!! (je crois qu'en fait elle a ramassé pour tous les pe impolis et sans gêne que j'ai pu avoir...😅😅)

le chat a visiblement eu peur quand je me suis mise a l'envoyer bouler et je claque la porte...

ma fille m'entendant râler en remontant dans mon lit me demande ce qui se passe (elle, morte de rire en visualisant la gymnastique a cause du chat) elle me dit haaa mais c'est ça la dame que j'ai entendu râler quand t'as fermé la porte??? (oui parce qu'en plus la dame se permet de râler n'étant pas satisfaite de mon accueil si chaleureux..😳🙄🙄)

elle aussi choquée pour le coup, me répond "nan mais imagine t en slip chez toi tranquille tu entends toquer elle te laisse même pas le temps de choper ton pantalon d'urgence (un vieux jogging dans l'entrée) et puis elle, elle ouvre la porte....
heuuu ben ouais mais dieu merci ta grand-mère étant venue passer la nuit à la maison je me suis couverte un minimum...

le pire c'est que cette dame n'a pas compris pourquoi je la foutais dehors... nan mais sérieusement ces quoi ces parents????
le téléphone ça sert à quoi????


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

Et bien de mieux en mieux.....


----------



## assmatzam (24 Octobre 2022)

Tu sais quoi j'aurais réagit comme toi voir pire 

Mais pour qui elle se prend pour rentrer chez toi ??? 

Quand je vous dis que les gens ont un pète au casque c'est pas une blague 

J'étais toi e lui aurai coincé les doigts dans la porte 😂😂😂😂


----------



## kikine (24 Octobre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Tu sais quoi j'aurais réagit comme toi voir pire
> 
> Mais pour qui elle se prend pour rentrer chez toi ???
> 
> ...


je ne pouvais pas sinon c'était la tête du chat que je coinçais  😂  😂


----------



## assmatzam (24 Octobre 2022)

Ah oui mince j'ai oublié de la chat 🙀


----------



## LadyA. (24 Octobre 2022)

Hallucinant !!!


----------



## Petuche (24 Octobre 2022)

Alors là BRAVO kikine👍. Dans ma tête j'imagine l'assmat avec son conjoint en plein débat 😁 et l'autre qui rentre comme ça 😂.  Non mais sans rire les gens sont d'une impolitesse. .. l'année dernière j'ai eu des PE comme ça. .. lui le père il ne frappait jamais! Il rentrait allez hop ! Un matin j'étais dans la salle de bain quand j'en suis sortie il était là. .. Alors après je fermais à clef.  Même quand d'autre PE étaient là et ben je fermais et il attendait mon bon vouloir... Mais non avec eux j'ai arrêté. ...


----------



## liline17 (24 Octobre 2022)

Cette femme considère qu'AM c'est du service publique, et que la maison est ouverte, comme une mairie, du coup, elle ne comprend pas ta réaction Kikine.
J'ai eu un PE qui entrait chez moi, sans attendre que j'ouvre et sans frapper, je n'osais rien dire, mais aujourd'hui, j'oserai.


----------



## Lijana (24 Octobre 2022)

Dangereux ⚠️ de laisser la porte ouverte!


----------



## Griselda (24 Octobre 2022)

Il est à se demander si c'était vraiment un PE en recherche d'une AM ou bien une feinte pour voir si on pouvait rentrer chez toi et derober quelques petites choses... ça peut arriver aussi.

Il est certain qu'en aucun cas je ne pourrais travailler avec quelqu'un qui en premier contacte se permet de rentrer chez moi... mais suis je complètement surprise? Non, car pour certains notre domicile est comme une crèche, un lieu public...

Je lui aurais dit qu'en arrivant 10 minutes plus tôt elle m'aurait surprise en plein ébats conjugale sur la table de la salle à manger (même si ce n'est pas vrai), histoire de lui faire comprendre...


----------



## MeliMelo (24 Octobre 2022)

Morale de l'histoire : toujours bien fermer sa porte à clés


----------



## nounoucat1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Quand je travaillais comme nounou la porte était fermée à clé. Par chez nous il y a déjà eu des cambriolages en présence des habitants .
Nous avons aussi des caméras.


----------



## kikine (25 Octobre 2022)

moi aussi quand j'accueillais la porte était toujours fermée a clef, mais maintenant avec mes filles qui font des aller et retours pour jouer avec les copines dans le quartier (devant la maison il y a une grande place ou les voitures n'ont pas accès et je peux surveiller mes fille de la fenêtre de la cuisine) ben je laissais ouvert du coup il est vrai j'ai perdu l'habitude de fermer systématiquement à clé


----------



## Orlhad (25 Octobre 2022)

"Ciel mon parent-employeur !"  😄


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

Oui il faut toujours penser à fermer sa porte 
Ne serait ce qu'un petit tour de clés pour éviter les intrusions de ce type 

Pensez au home jacking 
Un de mes employeurs y a eu le droit en pleine nuit il y a 2 ans 
Ils ont étaient retenus en otage ligoté bâillonné et frappé durant plusieurs heures en présence des 2 enfants


----------



## Nounou du pôle (25 Octobre 2022)

Hum je me pose la même question que Griselda 🤔 tu as du avoir super peur quand même !! Je sais plus où on va rentrer comme ça chez les gens du jamais vu !! Ferme bien ta porte kikine on y tient à notre kikine national quand même 😊!!belle journée à vous


----------



## kikine (25 Octobre 2022)

ha ben c'est sur que maintenant elle est fermée à clé...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Octobre 2022)

Délirant ! Oui porte fermée à clė et chez moi bien dans la serrure aussi..


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Octobre 2022)

Ma porte est toujours fermée à clefs avec clefs sur la serrure et portail automatique toujours fermé aussi.
C'est dans ces situations, qu'un chien bien musclé prend tout son sens


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Octobre 2022)

Trop trouillarde pour laisser ma porte ouverte


----------



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

C’est hallucinant ce sans gêne ! J’ai eu un cas similaire un samedi ! J’étais à l’étage et je vois par la fenêtre une femme dans mon jardin ! Je descends en 4eme vitesse et j’ai bien fait car elle se dirigeait vers l’arrière de la maison où la porte fenêtre était grande ouverte ! Elle serait entrée je pense ( la porte d’entrée était verrouillée). Je lui demande ce qu’elle faisait  chez moi et elle me dit j’ai eu votre adresse avec le relais et je lui ai dit que ça ne lui donnait pas le droit de débarquer sans y être invitée à mon domicile privé et encore moins sur le week-end ! Je lui ait demandé de ne plus jamais revenir


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Une fois un parent avait voulu ouvrir ma porte d’entrée … je lui ouvre et il me dit « c’était fermé »

Je lui réponds « et ? »

« Et c’est pas ouvert ? »

Donc explications bla-bla-bla et surtout que je n’étais pas un service public ! 👉🏼😡 mais surtout *CHEZ MOI ! 😠

Comme ne pas oublier de fermer son portillon dès la fermeture … *


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

J’ai eu aussi il y a longtemps mes anciens voisins qui se sont fait saucissonner en pleine nuit … heureusement pas d’enfant, mais des personnes âgées 👎🏼


----------



## stephy2 (2 Novembre 2022)

Moi aussi je ferme maintenant car une maman rentré souvent le soir sans frapper en plus! Vraiment sans gêne! Même une fois, ma porte était fermée, j'étais au petit coin avant d'aller ouvrir car pas l'heure. Et bien la maman a trouvé le moyen de faire le tour de la maison en passant par un portillon sur le côté et rentré par ma baie vitrée de ma terrasse qui était ouverte ! Ah la vue ma surprise et me dit "j'ai frappé et essayer de rentrer c'était fermé et personne me répondait"  : je lui ai dit que je comptais lui ouvrir et que j'étais occupée! 
Maintenant je ferme tout!!


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Alors Stephy tout au début un papa est venu vers 15h évidemment ce n’était pas prévu. 

Donc portillon et porte d’entrée fermés à clef et bien il avait escaladé mon portillon et avait fait aussi le tour du côté de ma terrasse. 

J’étais entrain de laver un truc dans mon évier de cuisine … je le vois … donc ça va que c’était quelqu’un que je connaissais mais maintenant je ferme à clé même mes portes-fenêtres si je ne suis pas dans la salle. 

Je lui avais qd même dit 2 mots et en avais informé sa compagne. 

Ils ont divorcé peu de temps après. Pas à cause de moi je vous rassure … une maîtresse qui lui a mis le grappin dessus


----------

